# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Blue Horizon & Blue Galaxy στον Πειραιά 24/09/2018

## pantelis2009

*Ελαφρά πρόσκρουση ανάμεσα στα Blue Horizon και Blue Galaxy στον Πειραιά*

*Ελαφρά πρόσκρουση έλαβε χώρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ανάμεσα στα πλοία Blue Horizon το οποίο αναχωρούσε με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο με 493 επιβάτες και το πλοίο Blue Galaxy το οποίο επίσης αναχωρούσε για τα Χανιά με 603 επιβάτες, κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.*










SHARE IT














Ελαφρά πρόσκρουση σημειώθηκε το βράδυ της Δευτέρας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ανάμεσα στο πλοίο Blue Horizon το οποίο αναχωρούσε με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο με 493 επιβάτες και το πλοίο Blue Galaxy το οποίο επίσης αναχωρούσε για τα Χανιά με 603 επιβάτες, κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Από το συμβάν δεν αναφέρθηκε κανένας τραυματισμός, ενώ επιβλήθηκε απαγόρευση απόπλου και στα δύο πλοία.

Όλα συνέβησαν όταν η αριστερή πλευρά της πρύμνης του Horizon ακούμπησε τη δεξιά πλευρά της πλώρης του Galaxy και δημιούργησε μικρό βαθούλωμα. Το Horizon έχει επιφανειακή βλάβη στα ρέλια της πίσω πρύμνης

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες οι επιβάτες παραμένουν μέσα στα πλοία ενώ οι ζημιές χαρακτηρίζονται μικρές. 

Οι νηογνώμονες έφτασαν στα πλοία και υπολογίζεται ότι σε μία περίπου ώρα θα ολοκληρωθεί ο έλεγχος και θα δοθούν τα πιστοποιητικά διατήρησης κλάσης και τα πλοία θα αποπλεύσουν κανονικά.

Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...#ixzz5S56ws6j6 
Follow us: @skaigr on Twitter | skaigr on Facebook

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η ανακοίνωση από το ΥΕΝ.
*Ενημερώθηκε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, το Α' Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, ότι το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “**BLUE HORIZON”* *Ν.Π.10579, κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου του, προκειμένου να εκτελέσει προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο με προορισμό τον λιμένα Ηρακλείου, με 493 επιβάτες, 89 Ι.Χ.Ε. και 104 Φ/Γ, ήρθε σε επαφή, η αριστερή πλευρά της πρύμνης του, με το παραπλεύρως πλαγιοδετημένο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ* *“BLUE GALAXY”* *Ν.Π. 12247, το οποίο επρόκειτο να εκτελέσει εγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο με προορισμό τον λιμένα Χανίων, με 603 επιβάτες, 104 Ι.Χ.Ε. και 80 Φ/Γ.**Από το περιστατικό προκλήθηκαν μικρές υλικές ζημιές και στα δύο (02) πλοία, ενώ δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.**Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά η συνέχιση πλόων αμφότερων των πλοίων,**ενώ κατόπιν προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικών διατήρησης κλάσης από τους παρακολουθούντες νηογνώμονες, επετράπη η συνέχιση πλόων τους.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------

